# How To Shrink Your Stomach



## Raindance (Apr 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity, I looked online to find out how people are shrinking their stomach so that they eat less.  Looks like they are eating 300 calories every 3 hours.  So to lose weight, if someone wanted to consume 1500 calories per day, they would eat 5 times a day.  Five times might sound like a lot, but many people eat 3 meals and 2 snacks, so eating 5 times per day is pretty much normal.

When I learned about this stomach-shrinking, I was eating low carb, but low carb foods are mostly high in calories.  If someone is eating low carb and wants to eat healthy (no frankenfood), to figure out 300 calorie meals will give you a tiny (and I do mean tiny) piece of meat and a little bit of veggies - not at all filling.  Well, I am 72, have eaten frankenfood most of my life, and am still alive and kicking.   I was able to come up with some 300 calorie meals that are pretty satisfying.  If you eat frankenfood, you might find these 300 (or less) calorie meals to be helpful.  3 of the recipes sound pretty similar, but changing the vegetables changes the taste a lot.  Truth is, it is very difficult to come up with single-serving recipes that are around 300 calories, but that taste good.  I do not do multi-servings and divide and freeze or eat later (leftovers).

Calorie counts matter, that is why brand names matter.

*OATMEAL AND CINNAMON TOAST *- 264 calories
1/2 cup quick oats, dry - 150
1 cup water
Splenda to taste

2 slices Pepperidge Farms Very Thin 100% whole wheat bread - 74
1 tablespoon I Can't Believe It's Not Butter Light - 40

Stir together:
cinnamon
granulated Splenda

Microwave the oats and water 1 1/2 minutes.  Butter the toast, place in a skillet just until the butter is melted.  Flip over and sprinkle with cinnamon/Splenda mixture and cook until the bottom is lightly browned.

*MUG CHICKEN AND CHEESE*
198 calories plus vegetable calories when made with 3 oz chicken
220 calories plus vegetable calories when made with 4 oz chicken

1 oz. Barilla whole grain rotini, dry = 90
1 can chicken in water - drain, then weigh - 3 oz = 68; 4 oz = 90
1 slice Velveeta singles, original = 40
veggies that will bring the total number of calories for this recipe to about 300

Small pot - bring a small amount of water to boil, add the pasta, cook as directed on box, drain.
Place the chicken in a large mug (I use a 20 oz mug) or bowl.  Add the veggies, cover with plastic wrap, vent, microwave high 4 minutes.  Stir in the pasta, place the cheese on top, microwave 45 seconds and stir.  Salt to taste

*MUG SAUSAGE SOUP*
185 calories plus vegetable calories

1 oz Barilla whole grain thin spaghetti - 90
1 Banquet Brown N Serve sausage patty - 75
1/4 cup tomato sauce - 20
veggies that will bring the total number of calories for this recipe to about 300
1/3 cup water

Small pot - bring a small amount of water to boil, add the pasta, cook as directed on box, drain.
Microwave the sausage in a large mug or bowl 10 seconds to defrost.  Cut into 8 pie wedges, cover with a paper towel, microwave high 30 seconds.  Add the tomato sauce and veggies, cover with plastic wrap, vent, microwave high 4 to 6 mintues until tender.  Add the water, then stir in the spaghetti.  Microwave 1 minute, salt to taste.

*MUG SAUSAGE AND VEGGIES*
205 calories plus vegetable calories

1 oz Barilla whole grain thin spaghetti - 90
1 Banquet Brown N Serve sausage patty - 75
1 slice Velveeta singles, original - 40
vegetables that will bring the total number of calories for this recipe to about 300

Small pot - bring a small amount of water to boil, add the pasta, cook as directed on box, drain.
Microwave the sausage in a large mug or bowl 10 seconds to defrost.  Cut into 8 pie wedges, cover with a paper towel, microwave high 30 seconds.  Add the vegetables, cover with plastic wrap, vent, microwave high 4 minutes, stir.  Place the cheese on top, microwave 1 minute, stir.  Stir in the pasta.  Salt to taste.

*GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH*  - 134 calories for one;  268 calories for two
2 slices Pepperidge Farms Very Thin 100% whole wheat bread = 74
1/2 tablespoon I Can't Believe It's Not Butter Light = 20
1 slice Velveeta singles, original - 40

*CHICKEN TAMALES WITH CHEESE* - 300 calories
[NOTE: Chicken tamales have less calories than beef tamales, I have only been able to find them in my area, at Dollar Tree.]
1 can Hormel chicken tamales - 260
1 slice Velveeta singles, original - 40

Remove paper from the tamales, place on a plate, discard the liquid.  Top with the cheese and microwave on high 1 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 13, 2017)

I love how everyone has their own definition of what "healthy" is. With all the pasta and bread, this wouldn't fit my definition at all. But if it works for you, great.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2017)

Raindance said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked online to find out how people are shrinking their stomach so that they eat less.  Looks like they are eating 300 calories every 3 hours.  So to lose weight, if someone wanted to consume 1500 calories per day, they would eat 5 times a day.  Five times might sound like a lot, but many people eat 3 meals and 2 snacks, so eating 5 times per day is pretty much normal...



I'd like to see the actual sources you are using for this information. "Online" is pretty vague  Not all sources are equally reliable. 

Most doctors agree that, once you are an adult, your stomach will not change size without surgery: http://www.webmd.com/women/features/stomach-problems

1,500 calories per day is pretty restrictive, which is why that type of diet will generally lead to weight loss.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2017)

You are eating Velveeta five times a day to literally shrink the size of your stomach????????????


----------



## Raindance (Apr 13, 2017)

The stomach is a muscle.  If you eat more, it stretches.  If you eat less, over time it contracts.  As I said, this isn't for people who only eat 'healthy food', unless someone can come up with some single-serving meals that are 300 calories or less, and would fill a person up for at least 3 hours.  When I eat 300 calories worth of veggies, I'm only good for about half an hour, then the stomach starts growling.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2017)

Raindance said:


> The stomach is a muscle.  If you eat more, it stretches.  If you eat less, over time it contracts.  As I said, this isn't for people who only eat 'healthy food', unless someone can come up with some single-serving meals that are 300 calories or less, and would fill a person up for at least 3 hours.  When I eat 300 calories worth of veggies, I'm only good for about half an hour, then the stomach starts growling.



No, it doesn't. From the link I posted earlier: http://www.webmd.com/women/features/stomach-problems



> 2. Myth or Fact: If you cut down on your food intake, you'll eventually shrink your stomach so you won't be as hungry.
> 
> Answer: Myth. Once you are an adult, your stomach pretty much remains the same size -- unless you have surgery to intentionally make it smaller. Eating less won't shrink your stomach, says Moyad, but it can help to reset your "appetite thermostat" so you won't feel as hungry, and it may be easier to stick with your eating plan.



If you combine protein and fat with carbs, digestion is slowed and you will feel full longer. So add some roasted chicken strips or leftover steak to your salad, or have some tuna or chicken salad on crackers to go with your veggie sticks. Or a handful of nuts and a piece of fruit. There are lots of ways to accomplish this.


----------



## Raindance (Apr 13, 2017)

The Web MD article is based on what Dr. Moyad says.  I'm curious to know what other doctors say about whether or not the stomach muscle can shrink if you are an adult.  I know people who were very sick and couldn't eat much for a while.  After they were well, they were unable to hold much food.


As for processed food; hamburger, sausage and bacon are all processed as well as cream cheese, sour cream, etc.  'Processed' means anything they do to alter the original food before it reaches our hands.  And most cows, pigs, chickens and turkeys are given antibiotics, hormones, who knows what.  I have seen video of 'free-range' chicken farms.  All that means is the chickens are allowed to go outside in an open pen, but videos show they are so crammed together, they can hardly move.  So I have no qualms about eating frankenfood.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2017)

Raindance said:


> The Web MD article is based on what Dr. Moyad says.  I'm curious to know what other doctors say about whether or not the stomach muscle can shrink if you are an adult.



And as I said before, I'd like to see your source for the idea that the stomach gets bigger and smaller. Since you're making the claim, it's on you to prove it [emoji2]

Dr. Moyad is a physician-researcher at the University of Michigan. I would think he knows what he's talking about and WebMD is well-known for providing reliable, evidence-based information. 

I don't know why you keep talking about "frankenfood." I don't even know what you mean by that.




Raindance said:


> I know people who were very sick and couldn't eat much for a while.  After they were well, they were unable to hold much food.



That has to do with one's appetite, not the size of the stomach. I have inflammatory bowel disease and was quite severely ill before and after surgery. My recovery was long and difficult and I didn't have much appetite. I'm sure with all the scans I had before and after, my doctors would have noticed, and mentioned, if my stomach had changed in size. In fact, I'm sure they would have warned me about this possibility, if it was a possibility. That's part of getting informed consent.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2017)

Why do you want to shrink your stomach?  What good will that do you?  That I just don't get, sorry ....


BTW hard boiled eggs are only 80 calories and are an excellent healthy alternative to velveeta and canned chicken and tamales.


GG is right that lean, healthy proteins are what you need to stave off hunger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 13, 2017)

I shrank my stomach by washing it in hot water and putting it in the dryer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I shrank my stomach by washing it in hot water and putting it in the dryer.



I tried that, didn't work.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2017)

Your idea of simple single serving mini meals is interesting to me.  

I did some quick searches and found several tips and lists for this type of thing.  

I would add some fresh apples, oranges, peanuts/peanut butter, eggs, raw vegetables, tomato juice, yogurt and a big jar of Claussen  dill pickles.  I would also try to cut back on the fatty processed meat and try using a sprinkle of real grated Romano cheese instead of the Velveeta.

IMO if you are 72 and in reasonably good health you should be able to coast well into your eighties no matter what you eat! 

Good luck!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 13, 2017)

​


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I tried that, didn't work.



My mistake. That was my wool sweater, not my stomach.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 13, 2017)

Right before going to Boy Scout camp, I heard about shrinking your stomach.  Can't say it helped or hurt.  We all ended up having diarrhea   anyways.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 13, 2017)

Can't believe everyone is going on about Velveeta Cheese....   

THE ONLY cheese that is scientifically proven to be the best sliced cheese (in North America) to be used in a Grilled Cheese Sandwich.  Also the best 'plastic wrapped american cheese' to be used in making a traditional Mac 'n Cheese.  Although other cheeses are acceptable as additions, Velveeta must be the main ingredient (along with the pasta, of course).

and as much as I love all of the above...  it turns out I am super sensitive to Velveeta American Cheese...   does "thru the eye of a needle at fifty paces" mean anything to anyone???


----------



## Caslon (Apr 14, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Can't believe everyone is going on about Velveeta Cheese....
> 
> THE ONLY cheese that is scientifically proven to be the best sliced cheese (in North America) to be used in a Grilled Cheese Sandwich.  Also the best 'plastic wrapped american cheese' to be used in making a traditional Mac 'n Cheese.  Although other cheeses are acceptable as additions, Velveeta must be the main ingredient (along with the pasta, of course).
> 
> and as much as I love all of the above...  it turns out I am super sensitive to Velveeta American Cheese...   does "thru the eye of a needle at fifty paces" mean anything to anyone???



Pasteurized Process Cheese Food Product is what burger joints use on their cheeseburgers, sad to say. That stuff doesn't even need to be refrigerated.   I buy Kraft American Deluxe Cheese Slices,  requiring refrigeration.


----------



## blissful (Apr 14, 2017)

There are some recipes out there to make velveeta. Essentially, you shred up cheddar cheese, using hot water and oil, melt and mix it, in a blender or food processor. I've done this, it turns out fine. The only issue I had with it is that it will begin to get moldy after 7 days in the refrigerator, so it needs to be used right away. I didn't freeze it so I don't know how that might affect it.

I found this recipe the other day, of how to make velveeta from scratch, but I would not expect it to last long in the refrigerator. Homemade Velveeta | A Better Whey


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2017)

I eat my big meal in the morning--protein, greens, fruit/veggies. I don't eat processed foods, additional carbs (no bread, no crackers, no pasta), white flour, or sugar. Thank goodness I have never been a pasta freak. Tipping the pyramid re: when I ate my biggest meal of the day upside down, shrunk all of me. I love being a size xs / 6 and 5'6" tall. I have no idea how much I weigh, but I love being slim.

Try the pyramid flip for 30 days, remove processed foods, white flour, sugar, and pasta. You will be amazed how you feel and how much you "shrink." I shrunk 1 size in 3 weeks by changing when I ate my biggest meal of the day and by removing white. Processed food was never an issue for me. I still enjoy the foods I love.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2017)

I thought that eating the smaller meals actually shrank your stomach over time. I know it helps you be satisfied with less food, if you were over eating before. So, I learned something today. It just helps reset your appetite "thermostat" (appestat?).


----------



## ixamnis (Jul 2, 2017)

To the original question:  It doesn't matter what type of diet you are on (Low carb or some other type of diet), the best way to "shrink" your stomach is to start the diet with three to five days of "extreme" dieting.  That is, eat about HALF of the amount of food that you will be eating during the diet for a very short period of time, and go through the agony of "starving" yourself for a couple of days.  This will do the trick for most people.


BE SURE that if you do this that you are VERY healthy with no heart issues and that you discuss it with your doctor first. It does work, but it isn't for everyone.


For what it's worth, I have lost 70 pounds over the past 8 months and I'm within 30 pounds of my goal weight (and within 25 pounds of what height and weight charts would say is the high end of my "ideal" range).  I used a very-low calorie, low carb, low fat based diet that is CLOSELY monitored by an ARPN with blood work every few months and an EKG at the beginning repeated after the loss of 50 pounds. My total caloric intake is about 800 calories per day (when I don't cheat).


----------

